# Best compact camera



## kujo17 (Jun 21, 2011)

Looking for a compact camera. 
Never really had one before as I'd always lug my pro gear around. 
Tired of doing that for Everything and know there are some damn good compacts now. 
Not gonna drop the coin on an X100 or whatnot. 

Was thinking of the LX5. 

Thoughts?

Kurt


----------



## PJL (Jun 21, 2011)

The Canon S95/G12 are also worth looking at.


----------



## Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

PJL said:


> The Canon S95/G12 are also worth looking at.


+1

I wouldn't go for the LX5, mostly because I don't like the way Panasonic P&S cameras deal with noise. The small buttons also don't make the camera any good. The G12 is much more fun to use, and if you want something smaller or just to shoot in auto, S95 all the way.


----------



## usayit (Jun 21, 2011)

In my mind, these are the choices:

Olympus XZ-1
Canon S95
Panasonic LX5

I am also a past fan of the G-series but these days its value is less because of size.   The S95 is the winner if you need a truly pocketable camera.   The LX5 is the number one choice for me (happy with my LX3 and the reviews all state a significant improvement with the LX5).   You can view test samples of those cameras here:

Digital Cameras, Digital Camera Reviews - The Imaging Resource!

Click on compare images on the left panel.   Examine ISo 400 and 800 samples as 400 is the typical most use and 800 is about when these small sensor cameras start to fall apart in terms of image quality.   In my conclusion, the Olympus is a bit too overaggressive in noise reduction for  my tastes with the Panasonic showing more "noise" but also retaining more detail.


Oh by the way, micro 4/3 is a better performer than any of these choices and Olympus is releasing 3 cameras end of this month.  One that was leaked looks to be the same size as these P&S but with interchangeable lenses and a bigger sensor:

Tiny Olympus Micro Four Thirds Camera Body Leaked | Gadget Lab | Wired.com

You might want to wait a bit before making a choice.


----------



## bigboi3 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd choose the Olympus XZ-1 ooor as USAYIT has posted the new Olympus E-PM1 which is about the size of the Olympus XZ-1.


----------



## kujo17 (Jun 23, 2011)

Was also now debating a GF2 and a fast prime and a mid range zoom ?
Thoughts ?
Thanks for the insight. 
Kurt


----------



## usayit (Jun 23, 2011)

The EVF on the GF1 and 2 is horrible compared to the Panny G and Olympus bodies.  So you should consider that if youintend on buying the add on EVF.   The 20mm f1.7 is rather good.   I have the G1 and the EPL1


----------



## jasonphoto (Aug 10, 2011)

anybody already used a panasonic g3?


----------

